# Tax!



## sheps14me (Oct 16, 2016)

General enquiry about actual taxes due.
I have a house here in Greece, I am a UK pensioner and only live here for about 5 months a year to avoid the 183 day rule for Greek residency classification.

Question. I pay house tax and I return zero income tax return here. I am told by Greeks that if I buy A car then I am immediately classed as having income here in Greece, but I have none!

Does anyone have similar situation (for 2016) and can give enlightenment to what they are experiencing?
Any other Tax related issues then please share!


----------



## crunchy frog (Aug 18, 2015)

sheps14me said:


> General enquiry about actual taxes due.
> I have a house here in Greece, I am a UK pensioner and only live here for about 5 months a year to avoid the 183 day rule for Greek residency classification.
> 
> Question. I pay house tax and I return zero income tax return here. I am told by Greeks that if I buy A car then I am immediately classed as having income here in Greece, but I have none!
> ...


We,too, are pensioners with a house we own just 10 minutes from Corinth. We are fortunate in being in close touch with a Greek national who helps us with our finances. We too, go back and forth to the UK every couple of months and we have bought an old car to get us around. If you would like to meet up to discuss any problems you are having, please pm us and arrange a date. (We are here for another two weeks and then we return again at the beginning of April)


----------



## sheps14me (Oct 16, 2016)

Wont let me reply to post.
Cruncy frog. Try +447733591099 with txt. To meet somewhere soon.


----------

